# المنتديات الخاصة > القواميس القانونية >  تعبيرات قانونية هامة في مجال  الإجراءات الجنائية

## ريم

Challenge lodged with طعن قدم إلى

On suspicion of بتهمة

Were brought before the court قدموا إلى المحاكمة 

Initiated Against تم تحريكها

Filed a complaint قدموا شكوى

The court of assize محكمة الجنايات

Dismissed تم رفض الدعوى

In record of تسجيلا لـ 

Filed an indictment قدم اتهاما أمام المحكمة

Acquitted تمت تبرئته

Suffering that he experienced الآلام التي تعرض لها 

Maintains يحتج بأن 

As regards بالنسبة لـ 

Discrepancies الاختلافات 

Transferred حولت 

Unsubstantiated لم يقم عليها دليل يؤيدها 

Failed to adduce any concrete evidence لم يقدم دليلا محددا عليها 

Must have been due to كانت راجعة لـ (بسبب) 

Underwent the second medical خضعت للفحص لطبي 

Court reiterated that المحكمة أكدت مكررة على أن 

It is incumbent on the state to يقع على عاتق الدولة (أي جهة الاتهام ) أن 

Produce an evidence يقدم دليلا 

Backed by يؤيده 

Unrebutted presumptions of fact قرينة واقعية غير قابلة لإثبات العكس


Burden of proof عبء الإثبات 

As resting on the State يقع على الدولة 

Provide يقدم

Satisfactory and convincing explanation شرحا مقنعا وكافيا 

In the instant case في الدعوى الماثلة 

After their transfer from police custody بعد نقلهم من سجن الشرطة 

Resulted in contradictory reports أدت إلى تقارير متناقضة 

Having regard to the applicant's submissions that بالنظر إلى طلبات 
المدعين بأنهم 
Attaches particular weight يولي وزنا خاصا (أهمية خاصة لـ )

State is responsible for any person in detention الدولة مسئولة عن أي شخص في السجن 

In a vulnerable situation while in its charge في موقف ضعيف بينما هو في مسئوليتها 

Account for injuries مسئول عن الأضرار 

Acquittal of the police officers suspected of مسئولية رجال الشرطة المشتبه في أنهم 

inflicting ill treatment إيقاع المعاملة السيئة 

cannot absolve the state of its responsibility لا يعفي الدولة من مسئوليتها 

under the convention وفقا للاتفاقية 

In the light of the above convention في ضوء الاتفاقية المشار إليها سابقا 
Provides تنص

Claimed 42,240 French francs طالب بمبلغ ...... فرنك فرنسي 

Government contented that ادعت الحكومة 

Failed to submit any evidence in support of their claims لم يقم بتقديم إثبات على مطالباته

They maintained هم تمسكوا بأن

Failed to substantiate the existence of pecuniary damage لم يتمكنوا من إقامة الدليل على وجود ضرر مالي

Under this head بهذا الوصف

Awards each of the applicants منحت كل من الطالبين 

Under the head of non- pecuniary damage بوصفه ضررا غير مالي

Deciding on an equitable basis وهي تقرر على أساس عادل


Holds تقضي

Respondent state is to pay على الدولة المدعى عليها أن تدفع 

To be converted Into يتم تحويله إلى 

Dismisses the remainder of the applicants يرفض طلب بقية المدعين 

Certiorari to the court of appeals for the third circuit نقض وإحالة الدعوى إلى محكمة استئناف الدائرة الثالثة

Suing over prison condition يرفع دعوى بخصوص ظروف السجن 

Injunctive أمر بعمل معين تصدره المحكمة 

Administrative grievance شكوى إدارية 

Inapposite to لا يبين من الأوراق 

The crux of the case المحور الأساسي في القضية 

the fit between a prisoner's prayer for relief and the 
administrative remedies possible الملاءمة بين طلب المسجون رفع الضرر عنه وبين الوسائل الإدارية المتاحة أمامه للوصول إلى ذلك

----------


## ريم

The significance of deleting that condition مغزى إلغاء هذا الشرط

Inference to be drawn نستخلص من ذلك 

Preclude يمنع 

implausible غير سائغ 

acknowledged اعترف

The action shall be brought سوف ترفع الدعوى 

So far so good الأمور على ما يرام حتى الآن

It strikes us من اللافت لنظرنا 

Administrative procedures الإجراءات الإدارية 

Congress specifically mandates المجلس التشريعي يأمر بشكل محدد 

exhaustion استنفاد 

Miscarriage of justice خطأ من العدالة 

Amendments of police and criminal evidence Act 1984 تعديلات على قانون 
الشرطة والإثبات الجنائي لسنة 1984
 searches of detained person تفتيش الشخص المسجون 

to ascertainللتأكد من 

In order to ascertain whether he has with him anything which he could use للتأكد مما إذا كان يجوز أشياء يمكن أن يستعملها 

Seize clothes and personal effects.

----------


## ايمن محمد عاطف حامد

شكرا علي المعلومات الجيدة

----------


## ايمن محمد عاطف حامد

شكرا علي المصطلحات

----------


## عاصم

شكرا على المصطلحات القانونية المهمة 
جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## عاصم

استفدت كثيرا من المصطلحات 
نرجو المزيد

----------


## عمرو الجندى

ألف شكر على هذه المصطلحات القيمه.

----------


## خضر با شا

الف شكرا 
جزاكم الله خير ا

----------

